# DCC Voltage at Track



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i know this is going to sound dumb
but what is the track voltage AC or DC.
is there + track and - track or is it like AC one or the other
with the old analog the controller change the polarity 
or is dcc have no polarity


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Million dollar answers
Both AC and DC
Both No polarity and polarity.:sly:
And no I'm not just messing with you!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Million dollar answers
> Both AC and DC
> Both No polarity and polarity.:sly:
> And no I'm not just messing with you!


cool just that i had put so leds in my coaches with a bridge rectifier so if my son put the coaches on backwards light still work


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://zitotalking.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/5739d1144553679-high-density-river-silt-mud-dredger-smart-***.jpg


DCC is a variable square wave alternating current. It has things in common with both AC and DC.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

feldon30 said:


> http://zitotalking.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/5739d1144553679-high-density-river-silt-mud-dredger-smart-***.jpg
> 
> 
> DCC is a variable square wave alternating current. It has things in common with both AC and DC.


hey where did you get my picture from


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With DCC you can drive an LED without a rectifier, unless you want to put a capacitor in the circuit to keep it from flickering.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> With DCC you can drive an LED without a rectifier, unless you want to put a capacitor in the circuit to keep it from flickering.


yes i did fit a capacitor to stop it from Flickering


----------

